# Look I made a movie! :3



## Langin (Jun 1, 2011)

After many attemps of fail from other people I tried myself to reverse this song:[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlNiFBpmetA&[/youtube]

Well I tried to add the lyrics also! And its my first movie with windows movie maker. Could you tell me if it was good or bad?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

WTF is "mush nash nai" LOL

MAN THIS IS FUNNY! hahaha

good job!


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 1, 2011)

This would look better if it was found here.

I first thought it wasn't Movie Maker. But then I read that you made it in that sucky program; I think it's become less crappy... still, the software sucks.

Weird music... I like the original, but this just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Langin (Jun 1, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> This would look better if it was found here.
> 
> I first thought it wasn't Movie Maker. But then I read that you made it in that sucky program; I think it's become less crappy... still, the software sucks.
> 
> Weird music... I like the original, but this just doesn't cut it for me.



Ah my fault I will request a move for this. ^^

Does moviemaker suck? didn´t know!

@ Tanveer Mush Nash nai is ehm you may say what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it means nothing yet

Ill take request for reversed songs now.

Just give me a link to Youtube for the song(needs to be reversed) 

Ill make lyrics for it. 1 song at the time. May be any song.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

why reverse a song? why don't you do a playthrough of a game or something?


----------



## Langin (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> why reverse a song? why don't you do a playthrough of a game or something?



You mean from final boss to 1st boss?

Updates my movie with a intro.

*YEAH* I am uploading now.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








but seriously, you told me you were playing Ocarina of Time. So why don't you do a playthrough or something to honour the 3DS version?


----------



## Langin (Jun 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm I could try it. It will be heavy since I am a neewby to making movies. Ill do a normal walk-trough. Who knows Ill do it trough my real N64 etc.

Also I added a intro to my movie [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YfVSaXy3Mc&[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

It's pretty easy actually. I personally use Camstasia. At the moment, I'm just working out the kinks before I start doing proper recordings.
All I've uploaded is the opening to Tales of Hearts as a test to see the limitations of my laptop.
I'm quite happy with the result. I think I recorded it quite nicely.

[youtube]kMTO2A2Blas[/youtube]

EDIT: And that's a nice opening you have there


----------

